# xpdf al posto di acrobat reader

## linuxino

Salve volevo sapere come posso fare per impostare xpdf per l'apertura dei file pdf su mozilla invece di continuare ad aprirli con acrobat reader che oltre a essere piu' lento non mi fa funzionare lo scroll del mouse!!

Grazie

----------

## cerri

Preferences > Helper Applications > New Type.

Poi rimuovi npdf.so da /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (o rimuovi app-text/acroread).

----------

